
Why you should build your own NoSQL database - marceloboeira
https://medium.com/@marceloboeira/why-you-should-build-your-own-nosql-database-9bbba42039f5#.cntbobyl1
======
joaocv3
Nice article! Does every TCP server have the same syntax for setting/getting
data?

~~~
marceloboeira
Thanks, if you meant the TCP read/write, that depends on your languages
implementation but usually it is always like that. Regarding the message
exchange, the contract is defined by your application.

